# Pigment POLL!



## askewchick (Apr 29, 2005)

1.  Best overall pigment?
2.  Most unique pigment?
3.  Most overrated pigment?
4.  Best pigment to use as a liner?
5.  Best pigment to use as a highlighter?
6.  Favorite pro pigment?
7.  Favorite matte pigment?
8.  Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment?
9.  Worst overall pigment?

I'm on a pigment kick.  I'll post my answers in a response!


----------



## askewchick (Apr 29, 2005)

1.  Golden Olive
2.  Old Gold
3.  Rose
4.  Grape
5.  White Gold
6.  Kelly Green
7.  Rich Purple
8.  Green (discontinued)
9.  Frost


----------



## kappatit (Apr 29, 2005)

1. brass
2. old gold
3. melon UGH
4. grape
5. naked (and very underrated, esp as a highligher)
6. kelly green
7. NONE
8. blue
9. white gold


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Golden Olive!!
2. between blue brown and old gold << old gold looks so funny in the jar lol.
3. definitely Melon
4. dark soul or violet
5. a little bit of White pigment
6. bright fuschia
7. clear sky blue
8. fuschia/bright fuschia orrr kitschmas
9. Royal Blue pigment!!!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? **Steel blue
2. Most unique pigment? **Old gold
3. Most overrated pigment? **Fairylite!..ooh and Coco beach!!!!
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? **Dark soul
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? **Frost
6. Favorite pro pigment? **Chartreuse
7. Favorite matte pigment? **don't care for matte
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? **Steel blue and Deckchair
9. Worst overall pigment? **I guess Blue brown...kinda funky color

**~LOVE Steel blue...even though I'd prefer greens...go figure...?


----------



## lemurian (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? -- All Girl, beautiful (and safe) on lips, cheeks and eyes!
2. Most unique pigment? -- Steel Blue
3. Most overrated pigment? -- Coco Beach.. what is the fuss about?!
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? -- Emerald
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? -- Reflects Pearl
6. Favorite pro pigment? -- Emerald
7. Favorite matte pigment? -- French Violet
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? -- All Girl.. I know it's dc'd, but it sooo good!
9. Worst overall pigment? -- Blue Brown


----------



## peachykeen01 (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Acid Orange
2. Pink Bronze
3. Golden Olive
4. don't use mine as liner
5. Vanilla
6. Acid Orange
7. don't have any
8. Acid Orange, Melon, Green Brown
9. Golden Lemon


----------



## user2 (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment: Naked
2. Most unique pigment: Old Gold
3. Most overrated pigment: Primary Yellow
4. Best pigment to use as a liner: Dark Soul
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter: Kitschmas
6. Favorite pro pigment: Copper Sparkle
7. Favorite matte pigment: Kelly Green ...?
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment: Golden Olive
9. Worst overall pigment: Blue Brown


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? tie between blue storm and  tan
2. Most unique pigment? old gold
3. Most overrated pigment? coco beach & all girl
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? dark soul or blue storm
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? naked
6. Favorite pro pigment?  copper sparkle 
7. Favorite matte pigment? clear sky blue
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? blue storm, violet, melon, pink opal & rose
9. Worst overall pigment? matte pink


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment?  This is tough, I'm gonna call it a draw between Grape, Maroon, and Pink Pearl for me, though.
2. Most unique pigment?  Steel Blue
3. Most overrated pigment? Coco Beach and All Girl
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? I don't know, I don't usually line with pigments.
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter?  Kitschmas
6. Favorite pro pigment? Grape
7. Favorite matte pigment? Pink Vivd
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Maroon (please, come back, and bring Blue and Green with you!  We love you!)
9. Worst overall pigment?  Even though I love it, I'm gonna have to go with Dark Soul on this one.  I know that the non-eye and lip safe pigments are made for makeup artists who use them for face and body application, but this one was available at counters, for the love of god.  Did they really expect everyone who bought it to use it in nail polish?


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Copper Sparkle
2. Most unique pigment? Old Gold
3. Most overrated pigment? Green
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? Coco Beach
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? -
6. Favorite pro pigment? Pink Pearl
7. Favorite matte pigment? Turquoise
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Fuchsia 
9. Worst overall pigment? -


----------



## suprchck (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? --Melon
2. Most unique pigment? -- Old Gold
3. Most overrated pigment? -- All Girl
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? -- Blue Storm 
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? -- Pink Opal
6. Favorite pro pigment? -- Nocturnal Plum
7. Favorite matte pigment? -- Nocturnal Plum
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? -- Pink Pearl
9. Worst overall pigment? no answer


----------



## laceymeow (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Tan
2. Most unique pigment? Old Gold
3. Most overrated pigment? All Girl
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? I'm not sure
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? White Gold
6. Favorite pro pigment? Pink Pearl
7. Favorite matte pigment? I don't like matte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Golden Olive
9. Worst overall pigment? Blue Brown - It's just too hard to work with.


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? golden olive
2. Most unique pigment? cornflower (love the purple hint it has)
3. Most overrated pigment? cocoa beach
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? blue
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? white gold
6. Favorite pro pigment? rose
7. Favorite matte pigment? deep purple (at least I think it is matte - it has been on my wish list forever)
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? melon
9. Worst overall pigment? fairylite


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 29, 2005)

WOW all the Blue-Brown hate!! That's one of my FAVS along with Golden Olive


----------



## leppy (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Vanilla
2. Vanilla
3. Melon 
4. Maroon
5. Vanilla
6. Copper Sparkle 
7. Haven't met one I wanted yet 
8. Vanilla!
9. Blue Brown


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Vanilla or Naked
2. Most unique pigment? Blue Brown or Green Brown
3. Most overrated pigment? Coco Beach
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? Dark Soul or Steel Blue
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? Vanilla or White
6. Favorite pro pigment? Nocturnal Plum
7. Favorite matte pigment? French Violet
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Rose
9. Worst overall pigment? to me, something like Acid Orange because I'd look awful in it lol!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 29, 2005)

the only pigment that I got as a sample was Rose. Thx


----------



## shopgirl151 (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't own any yet - I'm going to cave and buy two from d'Bohemia, but I love reading the responses to this poll. Blue Brown was actually one I was interested in, so thanks to the OP for creating this thread, so I could read the feedback on it especially!


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Tan
2. Most unique pigment? Blue Brown
3. Most overrated pigment? Kitchmas
4. Best pigment to use as a liner?  Dark Soul
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? Fairylite
6. Favorite pro pigment? Rose
7. Favorite matte pigment? Cool Pink (the only matte one I have!)
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Pink Pearl
9. Worst overall pigment? No comment! All my babies are special in their own way


----------



## Brianne (May 1, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Golden Olive 
2. Most unique pigment? Green Brown (any of the duochromes)
3. Most overrated pigment? Rose
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? Golden Olive
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? Vanilla 
6. Favorite pro pigment? N/A
7. Favorite matte pigment? Cool Pink
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Pink Opal
9. Worst overall pigment? Rose (bad texture, can't get it to work for me!)


----------



## jsac (May 2, 2005)

1. All-Girl
2. Old Gold
3. Coco Beach, big time
4. Dark Soul
5. Frost
6. Steel Blue
7. no matte for me!!!!!!!!
8. Kitschmas
9. Old Fairylite for sure (don't know about new)


----------



## Sanne (May 2, 2005)

1. Violet
2. Pink Bronze
3. Rose 
4. Blue
5. Kitschmas
6. Don't have one YET  
7. I haven't got a Matte, I like sparkle! 
8. Violet(blue is 2nd)
9. Frost and Rose!


----------



## Sprout (May 2, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? ROSE
2. Most unique pigment? STEEL BLUE
3. Most overrated pigment? GOLDEN OLIVE
4. Best pigment to use as a liner?  COCO BEACH
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter?  VANILLA
6. Favorite pro pigment? GREEN (DISC)
7. Favorite matte pigment?  MUSTARD
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? VANILLA
9. Worst overall pigment? GREEN BROWN


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

what pigments are better for me. 
I only had rose. 
I need some of your suggestions. Thx


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 30, 2005)

Thought I might bump this up; I'd answer but my pigment usage is spartan. But look forward to reading others' responses.


----------



## Jude (Oct 30, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? *Maroon*
2. Most unique pigment? *Blue Brown*
3. Most overrated pigment? *Kitschmas*
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? *Deep Blue Green*
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? *Vanilla*
6. Favorite pro pigment? *Grape*
7. Favorite matte pigment? *Nocturnal Plum*
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? *Copper*
9. Worst overall pigment? *Marine Blue*


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Oct 30, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Vanilla
2. Most unique pigment? Pink Bronze
3. Most overrated pigment? Golden Olive
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? I use em all!
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? Frost & Fairylite
6. Favorite pro pigment? Bright Fuschia
7. Favorite matte pigment? Tie between Chartreuse & Red
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Copper Sparkle & Rose
9. Worst overall pigment? Dark Soul


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 30, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Golden Olive.
2. Most unique pigment? Steel Blue
3. Most overrated pigment? Coco Biatch, hahaha. Coco Beach.
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? Violet
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? Frozen White.
6. Favorite pro pigment? Ruby Red.
7. Favorite matte pigment? Don't have any mattes!
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Kistchmas
9. Worst overall pigment? Dark Soul, just because it gets on my cheeks haha.


----------



## user4 (Oct 30, 2005)

. Best overall pigment? Melon or Coco
2. Most unique pigment? Old Gold 
3. Most overrated pigment? Cornflower (im not too into lt purples)
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? Teal and Deep Blue Green
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? -
6. Favorite pro pigment? Grape (from the looks of it, i dont have it yet)
7. Favorite matte pigment? -
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Copper
9. Worst overall pigment? -


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 30, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment?   Deckchair
2. Most unique pigment?  Green Brown
3. Most overrated pigment? Coco Beach
4. Best pigment to use as a liner?  Dark Soul
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? Vanilla
6. Favorite pro pigment?  Emerald Green
7. Favorite matte pigment? Chartreuse
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment?  Kitschmas
9. Worst overall pigment? Burnt Burgundy   UGH!!!


----------



## litlaur (Oct 30, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Coco
2. Most unique pigment? Green Brown
3. Most overrated pigment? Kitschmas
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? Blue!
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? Vanilla or White Gold
6. Favorite pro pigment? Landscape Green
7. Favorite matte pigment? Landscape Green
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Coco, Golden Olive, Rose, White Gold...
9. Worst overall pigment? It's kind of annoying that some of the ones I really want to use on my eyes (Ruby Red, Grape) aren't eyesafe. My vision is bad enough, so I'm not willing to take risks when it comes to my eyes.


----------



## baby_love (Oct 30, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment?-probably Fushia or Melon
2. Most unique pigment?-Golden Olive or Teal
3. Most overrated pigment?-pretty much all of the pigments
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? Teal or Chartreuse
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter?-frost
6. Favorite pro pigment?-true chartreuse
7. Favorite matte pigment?-true chartreuse
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment?
9. Worst overall pigment?-probably Fushia, the old one, it made my eyes burn so badly.  and I think Primary Yellow, as much as I love the color, it's so effin hard to work with!  

I don't really like pigments that much.  the only ones I like are Golden Olive, Teal, Chartreuse, True Chartreuse and uh...that's it.  pretty sad.


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 30, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment?-Deckchair
2. Most unique pigment?-Green Brown or Blue Brown
3. Most overrated pigment?- gah, Kelly Green.  Can't get that crap to work on me no matter what!
4. Best pigment to use as a liner?-Blue
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter?-Deckchair
6. Favorite pro pigment?-Green Brown
7. Favorite matte pigment?- matte looks horrendous on me!
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment?-Melon or Coco or Green Brown
9. Worst overall pigment?- ick.  Kelly Green


----------



## Isis (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm horrible at using pigments, I'll go ahead and toss in my 2 yen.

1. Best overall pigment?- I have no idea....
2. Most unique pigment?- Green Brown. It's amazing for hazel eyes.
3. Most overrated pigment?- Coco Beach.
4. Best pigment to use as a liner?- Depends what I'm doing!
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter?- Vanilla.
6. Favorite pro pigment?- Green Brown.
7. Favorite matte pigment?- Polished Ivory.
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment?- I have too many  8) 
9. Worst overall pigment?- Acid Orange.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Oct 31, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Coco
2. Most unique pigment? Blue Brown
3. Most overrated pigment? Golden Olive
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? I haven't tried enough of the darker colors to say!
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? Vanilla
6. Favorite pro pigment? never used any pros....yet
7. Favorite matte pigment? never use mattes
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Coco...Vanilla...Melon...
9. Worst overall pigment? dunno everything has some use...almost


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Oct 31, 2005)

My Pigment use is limited but im wanting to tyr more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Best overall pigment? Rose Gold
2. Most unique pigment? Not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Most overrated pigment? Kitschmas-and i have a whole jar of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Best pigment to use as a liner? Rose Gold
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? Fairylite
6. Favorite pro pigment? I loved the look of kelly green but i never got it
7. Favorite matte pigment? Pink Vivid
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Deckchair and Coco
9. Worst overall pigment? Acid Orange eew


----------



## Cdjax (Oct 31, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Pink Bronze
2. Most unique pigment? Old Gold
3. Most overrated pigment? Vanilla
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? Deep Purple or Blue Brown
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? Fairylite
6. Favorite pro pigment? Steel Blue
7. Favorite matte pigment? French Violet
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Pink Bronze
9. Worst overall pigment? Copper Sparkle


----------



## lah_knee (Nov 2, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Ruby Red. ahh i fell in love with it. 
2. Most unique pigment? Steel Blue 
3. Most overrated pigment? MELON
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? i dont use any as liners but i would imagine grape.
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? pink opal.
6. Favorite pro pigment? grape or emerald green. 
7. Favorite matte pigment? turquoise and true chartreuse (TIE)
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? BLUE the original one. 
9. Worst overall pigment? fairylight... WTF is it good for?


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Nov 3, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Pink Opal
2. Most unique pigment? old gold
3. Most overrated pigment? Coco Beach...it looks just like mulch people!
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? Teal
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? White gold
6. Favorite pro pigment? mmm...rose gold
7. Favorite matte pigment? none 
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? kitschmas
9. Worst overall pigment? pink pearl


----------



## EmGloss (Nov 3, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Old Gold because it compliments a huge variety
2. Most unique pigment? Blue Brown is really something else
3. Most overrated pigment? Vanilla 
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? Coco Beach or Old Gold
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? Naked because it's barely there
6. Favorite pro pigment? Kelly Green  
7. Favorite matte pigment? Haven't seen one in person!
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Melon
9. Worst overall pigment? Dark Soul is too hard to work with


----------



## glassjaw326 (Nov 3, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? Violet and Emerald Green
2. Most unique pigment? pink bronze
3. Most overrated pigment? blue brown
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? Maroon
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? Don't use as highlighters
6. Favorite pro pigment? Emerald Green
7. Favorite matte pigment? Can't pick one.
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Rose
9. Worst overall pigment? Melon and Fairylite. Can't get those two to work on me if my life depended on it.


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 3, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment?
golden olive!!! this color is so damn pretty

2. Most unique pigment?
pink pearl definitely

3. Most overrated pigment?
coco beach, i could never work with browns

4. Best pigment to use as a liner?
grape, its so rich.

5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter?
fairylite

6. Favorite pro pigment?
kelly green, my favorite color

7. Favorite matte pigment?
turquoise

8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment?
frozen white

9. Worst overall pigment?  
acid orange


----------



## LivinginPink (Nov 4, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment? *Vanilla* 
2. Most unique pigment?*Old Gold*
3. Most overrated pigment?*All Girl, Blue*
4. Best pigment to use as a liner?
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter?*Deckchair*
6. Favorite pro pigment?*Chartreause*
7. Favorite matte pigment?*None*
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment?*White Gold*
9. Worst overall pigment?*anything Matte*


----------



## ambriel (Nov 4, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment?  Golden Olive
2. Most unique pigment? Pink Bronze
3. Most overrated pigment?  Kitschmas
4. Best pigment to use as a liner?  Deep Purple
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? White Gold
6. Favorite pro pigment?  Chartreuse
7. Favorite matte pigment?  Mustard
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment?  White Gold
9. Worst overall pigment?  Blue Brown


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 5, 2005)

1. Best overall pigment?  Vanilla
2. Most unique pigment?  Kelly Green 
3. Most overrated pigment? Kitschmas
4. Best pigment to use as a liner? Teal
5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter? Vanilla
6. Favorite pro pigment? Kelly Green
7. Favorite matte pigment? never use matte
8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? Vanilla
9. Worst overall pigment? Dark Soul


----------



## Kittie (Nov 5, 2005)

*1.  Best overall pigment? *White Gold
* 2.  Most unique pigment? *Golden Lemon
* 3.  Most overrated pigment? *Deckchair
* 4.  Best pigment to use as a liner? *Violet
* 5.  Best pigment to use as a highlighter? *Frost
* 6.  Favorite pro pigment? *Emerald Green
* 7.  Favorite matte pigment? *Rich Purple
* 8.  Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment? *White Gold*
 9.  Worst overall pigment? *Deep Blue Green or Blue Steel


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 6, 2005)

1. Vanilla.
2. Golden Lemon.
3. Melon.
4. Coco Beach.
5. Vanilla.
6. Copper Sparkle.
7. N/A
8. Deckchair.
9. N/A


----------



## patty88 (Dec 3, 2010)

IMO:
  	1. Best overall pigment - Green-Brown
	2. Most unique pigment - Green-Brown
	3. Most overrated pigment - Kitchmas (at least for my NC40, Asian skin)
	4. Best pigment to use as a liner - Green-Brown
	5. Best pigment to use as a highlighter - Pink Opal or Vanilla
	6. Favorite pro pigment - Rose
	7. Favorite matte pigment - Don't own any
	8. Favorite shimmery/frosty pigment - Pink Opal
	9. Worst overall pigment - Dark Soul


----------

